# CHECK THIS OUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



## CUTLASS BOYZ

I was looken on ebay & came across this it looks kinda crazy but it might sound good :dunno:


----------



## CANUHOP

That looks pretty tight-four of 'em lined up in a row, w/ some neon-that could look pretty good :0


----------



## 83Cutlass

Just looks like a clear bass tube with the speaker tuned.


----------



## BigMikey

that would make a crazy looking install, but all depends on the desgin of that tube. Anyone heard this type of "box" before?


----------



## JeremyD

Looks like a 3 1/2" or 4" or so driver in a 4th order bandpass with a flared port. Pretty cool looking. Probably would make a decent computer subwoofer.


----------



## 83Cutlass

That speakers is an Alpine R searies. I figure its about an 8". :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jun 14 2003, 03:34 PM
> *Looks like a 3 1/2" or 4" or so driver in a 4th order bandpass with a flared port. Pretty cool looking. Probably would make a decent computer subwoofer.*


 3 1/2 or 4" :dunno: 

Man that is at least an 6 inch, but I would bet that it is an 8" subwoofer in a 7th order enclosure.


----------



## JeremyD

Its really hard to tell the size from the pic....

It looks that small to me :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyD

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 14 2003, 02:38 PM
> *in a 7th order enclosure.*


 Nope....

Thats definately a 4th order bandpass. Unless there is something going on in the other chamber....


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jun 14 2003, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jun 14 2003, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 14 2003, 02:38 PM
> *in a 7th order enclosure.*


Nope....

Thats definately a 4th order bandpass. Unless there is something going on in the other chamber....[/b][/quote]
Yep you are right, that is a 4th order enclosure. I stand corrected, no second port.


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ

Just to let yaw know it a 12" Alpine type R

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=32823 



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Jun 14 2003, 11:24 PM


----------



## 83Cutlass

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jun 15 2003, 01:10 AM
> *Just to let yaw know it a 12" Alpine type R
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=32823*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

They called the enclosure a "*Box*".



> *
> Retail Price:
> $220.00 SUBWOOFER
> $115.00 BOX
> *


----------



## JeremyD

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jun 14 2003, 11:10 PM
> *Just to let yaw know it a 12" Alpine type R
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=32823*


 Wow...looks a whole lot smaller in the pic...


----------



## Acrophobia2587

that looks tight


----------



## Acrophobia2587

but does it sound good?


----------

